# Modbus-Verbindung Drittgerät zu PFC100



## KingHelmer (14 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir setzen seit Jahren Controller von WAGO mit Codesys 2.3 ein (750-881). 
Auf diesen Controller wiederum greift eine Windows-Anwendung (Drittgerät) über Modbus zu und liest+schreibt Merkeradressen direkt.

Das hat bisher immer funktioniert und auch ohne jede vorzunehmende Einstellung am Controller, daher wurde sich darum auch nicht weiter gekümmert.


Jetzt stellen wir auf den PFC100, bei diesem scheint das aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Es wird keine Verbindung zwischen dem Drittgerät und dem Controller hergestellt und Merkeradressen lassen sich auch nicht schreiben.

Ich habe nun im e!cockpit einen "generic modbus master" eingefügt und diesen über modbus tcp zum Controller verbunden. hier kann ich nun Variablen "veröffentlichen".

Meine Frage ist nun ob ich das wirklich so machen muss oder ob ich den komplett falschen Weg gehe.

Der Controller zeigt im online-modus bisher auch an "modbus nicht aktiv".

Vielleicht kann jemand helfen.

Danke vorab und Grüße, 
Florian Helmer


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2017)

Haben sich vielleicht die Sicherheitseinstellungen geändert? Bei Beckhoff war es z.B. so, dass ab einer gewissen Firmware sich diverse Default-Einstellungen geändert haben (z.B. Zugriff per CERHOST)


----------



## Thruser (15 November 2017)

Halllo,

das Modbus-Mapping ist unter e!cockpit komplett anders. 

Schau mal in der Hilfe zu e!cockpit nach. Da ist es beschrieben. Du mußt im Controller einen Modbus Slave anlegen, wenn Du von Aussen darauf zugreifen willst. Und danach die Variablen mit dazugehöriger Registeradresse anlegen.

Eventuell mußt Du Modbus TCP auch noch im WBM freigeben.

Habe mir das jetzt mal nur durchgelesen. Erprobt habe ich das aber auch noch nicht. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Sagas (15 November 2017)

Hallo auch von mir,

wie Thruser schon schrieb ist die gesamte Konzept wohl geändert worden. Je nach Firmeware kann es wohl auch sein das die Check-Box für die Port Freigabe falsch/invertiert dargestellt wird. 

Als Übergangslösung nutze ich momentan den FbMbSimpleServerTcp und legen das Input- und Holding-Register übereinander --> Schreiben und Lesen gleichzeit. Anschließend legen ich mit einem Union ein typ_struct darüber. 

Vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen weiter. 

Grüße

P.S.: Für 2018 ist wohl eine Änderung bei der ModBus-Config angekündigt.


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2017)

Danke für die Antworten!
Hatte mir schon fast gedacht, dass es komplett neu gemacht wurde.

Ich werde dann mal ein wenig rumprobieren müssen...

Danke euch für die Antworten.


----------

